# Schwinn Welterweight



## detroitbike (Dec 6, 2012)

Picked this up off of CL this summer. Can anybody send me a picture of an unrestored bike so I can see the correct paint scheme?
 Also I'm sure the fork is wrong  ..can anybody send pix of the correct fork?
  Thanks in advance...
    Brian @ BIKE TECH in Detroit
bike884@aol.com


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 6, 2012)

That's an interesting  ride.


----------



## s1b (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry, I have no info. That's one neat bicycle! What year is it?


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 6, 2012)

Brian, I searched the web to no avail. I KNOW I've seen a catalog image of that bike before, but can't find it now. It caught my attention because of Schwinn's short lived re-introduction of the truss bridge frame... around 1955?

I'd love to have that bike!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sure is the skinniest balloon tired bike I've ever seen! V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Dec 7, 2012)

'53 and '54 only. Very neat/odd bicycle. It was touted as a lighter weight answer for a heavy duty utility bicycle. If you ever want to sell it, I'm local :o Though, I don't know how I missed it if it was on craigslist anywhere in Michigan/Ohio.

Here's the only actual picture I could find http://www.selectric.org/bikes/index.html

And a '53 catalog.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 10, 2012)

I have never been much of a dimond frame fan, but after seeing one of these in the '53 catalog a while back I have added it to my must have list.  In the 2nd picture it appears that there is a small gap between the top bar and the truss bar.  Is this so?  I have never seen one in person so not sure?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 10, 2012)

A very nice, uncommon bicycle.


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 12, 2012)

I checked today and Yes there IS a gap between the top bar and the Arch/ Bridge bar. 
 About 1-2 mm.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 29, 2012)

A lot of those bikes came with this fork, but they're easily bent which would explain the Ashtabula replacement;


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 29, 2012)

*fork info....*

thanks for the pix / info. i just so happen to have one of those in stock!


----------

